# MARA agent vs normal consultancy vs apply on your own



## bagri1989 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi all,
My profile is Software Engineer and interested in applying for Australia PR but I am little confused so need your valuable/expert suggestions to make decision.

What will be the difference if I apply for Australia PR via consultancy registered with Indian govt (not Mara agent -y axis, visa avenue) V/S consultancy having Mara agent (my immigration help or any other mara agent ).
Difference in terms of service, time span, money ( Mara is costly ), any other advantage 

Please suggest any consultancy in delhi and also price of their service


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

AFAIK, MARA people go via exams so they do know at least the basic law.

Y-Axis may know more than you for the basic issues, they learn by doing live practice on clients.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2016)

trinkasharma said:


> AFAIK, MARA people go via exams so they do know at least the basic law.
> 
> Y-Axis may know more than you for the basic issues, they learn by doing live practice on clients.


exams/basic law??? 

Dont post for the sake of posting


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2016)

bagri1989 said:


> Hi all,
> My profile is Software Engineer and interested in applying for Australia PR but I am little confused so need your valuable/expert suggestions to make decision.
> 
> What will be the difference if I apply for Australia PR via consultancy registered with Indian govt (not Mara agent -y axis, visa avenue) V/S consultancy having Mara agent (my immigration help or any other mara agent ).
> ...



Seems you didnt bothered to search in forum or do some research before posting.

MARA Agent - 

These guys are registered and you can check their credentials on Aus Gov website. So???? what that mean to you? - They are well versed with process and you can rely on them for your visa process. If at any point of time, you feel cheated then you can lodge complain against them. You wont find any MARA Agent in India but they have their representatives who will co-ordinate with you throughout the process. 

Their services is expensive when you compare with non-MARA around 1L - 1.5L


Non-MARA Agent -

Less expensive than MARA Agent but you will be at their mercy throughout the visa process. Dont go with them.

Your application wont get any special treatment from DIBP if you opt for agent.

Applying on own -

The least expensive option of all the three. Opt for this provided you have ALL the documents in place. Top of this, you need to have a lots of patience & time and willingness to research before blindly posting for any queries.


We are here to help/suggest/advice, not to help you make decisions. Make decisions as per your situation and resources.


----------



## davisnayagam (Jan 28, 2013)

Here are my few paise... 

Please read my similar post here.

Also, you can search for a Migration Agent here: https://www.mara.gov.au/search-the-register-of-migration-agents/


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

bagri1989 said:


> Hi all,
> My profile is Software Engineer and interested in applying for Australia PR but I am little confused so need your valuable/expert suggestions to make decision.
> 
> What will be the difference if I apply for Australia PR via consultancy registered with Indian govt (not Mara agent -y axis, visa avenue) V/S consultancy having Mara agent (my immigration help or any other mara agent ).
> ...


What on earth is "normal consultancy"? It is either MARA-agents or self-apply. Anything in-between is just a potential waste of time and money.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2016)

dave85 said:


> What on earth is "normal consultancy"? It is either MARA-agents or self-apply. Anything in-between is just a potential waste of time and money.




OP meant Non-MARA agent.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

happyfeet said:


> OP meant Non-MARA agent.


You know what, if applicants go for non-Mara agents and had a terrible experience, I find it very difficult to sympathize with them. 

DIBP clearly warns about the dangers about non-Mara agents. If cost is a concern, then forums (such as here) provide substantial information to start.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2016)

dave85 said:


> You know what, if applicants go for non-Mara agents and had a terrible experience, I find it very difficult to sympathize with them.
> 
> DIBP clearly warns about the dangers about non-Mara agents. If cost is a concern, then forums (such as here) provide substantial information to start.


OP shouldnt have asked this question had he did some research or his case is really complicated that would require agents help.

Do you think that OP might have actually gone through IMMI website to understand the risks involved in opting for "normal consultancy" 

Nowadays, it has become convenient for so called "newbies" to directly post their queries before even doing their part of research.

"N" number of times, it has been discussed in forum on same topic about pros/cons


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

I would never suggest you use a non-MARA agent. Someone could be a house painter and call themselves a migration agent - you have no idea what experience they have. Only a MARA agent must have completed required training and exams, must maintain insurance, must comply with a code of conduct, etc.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

happyfeet said:


> exams/basic law???
> 
> Dont post for the sake of posting


There are exams/tests before qualifying for this membership. It has always been like that.


----------



## Gaderaju21 (Jul 6, 2016)

happyfeet said:


> Seems you didnt bothered to search in forum or do some research before posting.
> 
> MARA Agent -
> 
> ...



Good information...but can you provide the link to check all the mara agents registered in Austraila Govt or Aus immigration


----------

